# TSG42: The Prozac Podcast



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

_Verizon finally gets the iPhone, Steve Jobs takes some time off, HP announces the new Palm, the Internet runs out of IP addresses._

*Watch the Video* or 
*Download the Audio MP3

Subscribe to the Show in iTunes and other Players! *

Welcome to the forty second episode of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio and video podcast that is released at least once a month. You can subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuy.tv (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Your hosts are:*
Mike Cermak (TechGuy)
Brian Hansen (handee9)

*Links in order of appearance:*
Verizon iPhone 4
http://www.verizonwireless.com/b2c/splash/iphone.jsp

AT&T Free Minutes
http://appadvice.com/appnn/2011/02/att-offering-1000-free-minutes-iphone-customers/

Steve Jobs Still Working From Home
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2380118,00.asp

Palm Pre3 and TouchPad
http://www.palm.com/us/products/phones/pre3/index.html

Motorla Xoom
http://www.motorola.com/Consumers/U...vices/Tablets/ci.MOTOROLA-XOOM-US-EN.overview

The last batches of IPv4 internet addresses will be distributed Thursday
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/978366-last-batches-ipv4-internet-addresses.html

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------

